# Suche UML-Profi



## koeln_thomas1 (30. Jun 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, 

ich komme einfach gleich zu Phase 2 vom Sticky und würde uns allen gern die Diskussionen ersparen (wer sich lustig machen will, dem stehts natürlich weiterhin frei hier zu antworten.  )

Am Samstag habe ich eine Prüfung und muss Online ein oder zwei UML-Diagramme erstellen. Wahrscheinlich ein Klassendiagramm und / oder ein Aktivitätsdiagramm. Für mich wahrscheinlich ein Aufwand von 20-30 Minuten (die ich gerne für die anderen Aufgaben der Prüfung nutzen würde), für einen Profi evtl. ein Aufwand von 10 Minuten.

Ich würde für die Umstände einen 50€ Amazon Gutschein springen lassen. Wer Interesse hat kann mir einfach eine Mail an koeln_thomas1@gmx.de senden.

Und um doch eine Antwort an alle ohne Sünde zu schicken, die den Stein schon aufgehoben haben: Natürlich lerne ich selber grade auch wie bekloppt den Mist und hoffe, dass ich meine eigene Variante einreichen kann wenn die Zeit reicht. Ich arbeite aber auch gerne mit doppeltem Boden. Danke für das Verständnis.


----------



## Mart (30. Jun 2021)

koeln_thomas1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich komme einfach gleich zu Phase 2 vom Sticky und würde uns allen gern die Diskussionen ersparen (wer sich lustig machen will, dem stehts natürlich weiterhin frei hier zu antworten.  )
> 
> ...


das simple Problem ist dass du dich selber damit ins aus Schießt ..ich meine nicht die Konsequenzen sondern während der Prüfung 

Angenommen du machst es selber... ein Klassen Diagramm kriegt jeder gebacken
dann ist es eine Ketten Reaktion ->
1. Du bekommst das Klassen Diagramm gebacken
2. Hast Erfolgs Erlebnis 
3. Nächste Aufgabe läuft geschmeidig 
4. Rest läuft geschmeidig
...

deswegen gibts auch so 1 Punkte Aufgaben bei Prüfungen ... keinen Juckt dieser 1e Punkt aber du fühlst dich dann wie ne Dampfmaschine die drüber rolltd über das ganze 

ist halt mein Gedanke dazu... wenn man schon schummeln will sollte man es anständig machen


----------

